# R.O.G. Phanteks enthoo primo water cooled



## xabix (Dec 12, 2013)

To view this case mod, go here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

*Specs:*
Intel Core i7 4770K @ 4,5Ghz
Asus Maximus 6 Formula
Corsair dominator platinum 4x 8gb DDR3 1866Mhz
Asus GTX780DC2CU SLI
Creative Soundblaster ZxR
Corsair AX1200i
128GB Samsung 830 SSD
3x2TB Seagate HDD
Blu-Ray Disc
EVGA SLI bridge

*Mods:*
Water cooling by EKWB

EKWB Supremacy
EKWB FC780 GTX DCII 2x
EKWB RES X3 250
EKWB DDC X-Top 3.2 PWM Pump
EKWB FC Bridge Dual Serial CSQ
EKWB 420 & 280 XTC Radiator
EKWB 240 PE Radiator

My first water cooling build hope u like it too...


----------



## xabix (Dec 12, 2013)

There is some issues with the pictures, please watch in large view to see all


----------



## ensabrenoir (Dec 12, 2013)

...what  case is that


----------



## xabix (Dec 12, 2013)

That's the "Phanteks Entoo primo"


----------



## JediRockstar68 (Dec 25, 2013)

I have just bought the same case and in the middle of modding it, this is one of the best cases available today, I will put photos up when finished, love your build by the way.


----------



## xabix (Dec 26, 2013)

Thats true, this case is almost plug&play,  there is some weak points if you really want use all options for watercooling and stuff.

Im really curious about your system.

thanks for your nice compliment


----------



## JediRockstar68 (Dec 26, 2013)

I have a few things left to do waiting for new year before doing anymore but will be putting it up on here soon will message you when done.


----------

